

What To Do When Ol' Man Winter Freezes Fiber Transmission - usea
http://www.polywater.com/icefree3.html

======
DonGateley
Reminded of the time my VW's trans-axle froze up in -27 degree weather and
couldn't be started by pushing it (it just skidded down the road) I was
wondering what the hell a fiber transmission is.

